# PSA: Benchmades' are sharp. ( Hospital trip )....



## KDOG3 (Jun 27, 2007)

Don't use a freshly sharpened Benchmade 154CM Mini Griptilian to try to pry off the lanyard ring from a L1. Because it, um, could slip or something and go *completely* *through* your thumb and also slice your index finger pretty good. Then, as blood comes _literally _pouring out in buckets, you could pass out, hit your head on your desk dropping the phone (talking to your wife who's trying to keep you calm until she can take you to the hospital, but ends up calling EMS since she can't hear you any more) and when you come to about 10 seconds later realizing you were thrashing around a bit while you were out and got blood absolutely everywhere making the scene look like someone was cut up with a chainsaw or something. Then when you get to the hospital, the first technician who gets to look at it says something like, "Whoa, I'm, uh, gonna go get a doc, thats' worse than it looks." Then they send you for x-rays, since the knife went across the bone and they want to make sure theres not a chip or two floating around in there somewhere. Then they stick the needle of numbing agent DIRECTLY into the wound and you scream like a little girl until there done, finally getting 9 stitches and your wife threatening to put all those "damn fancy knives" up on ebay. 

I'm not saying it was me, but, um, the guy who did it sent me this pic to show the results:








Yeah, I bet that guy feels dumb! Lets' all point and laugh!:hahaha:


----------



## BIGIRON (Jun 27, 2007)

I heard about this guy who dropped a Gerber fighter on his bare foot (pointy end down) while practicing some "shifts". Boy, was he dumb.....


----------



## cd-card-biz (Jun 27, 2007)

KDOG3 - Welcome to the "9-stitch" club!

On my left thumb, I bear a 3-inch, 40 year old scar from using an Xacto knife as a kid. Like you, right to the bone and 9-stitches. I still vividly remember everything you describe, including the needle directly in the wound.

The scar was listed as an "identifying mark" on my draft card during the Vietnam era. 

Gotta tell you though, every time hastily pick up a knife to quickly get something done - I stop and think about that day, and look at my "reminder".

Really glad you're OK and got treatment quickly. 

Wishing you a speedy recovery,
Bill


----------



## Omega Man (Jun 27, 2007)

Holy S, that is _something else_! I'm glad you're ok and got to keep your digits.
All my cuts end up on my thumbs, and they're almost all related to either playing with a knife after alcohol, or using it for something completely not meant for a knife.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well, hey, who said it was me? (shifty-eyes)


----------



## Mad1 (Jun 27, 2007)

I've gotta ask, did you even manage to get the ring off? :laughing:

I found the best tool was one of those really tiny screw drivers, they type jewelers use or the ones for fixing glasses.

Glad your OK KDOG3.


----------



## mossyoak (Jun 27, 2007)

bottom line dont pry the lanyard ring off my new l1.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 27, 2007)

That guy sent your new L1 out today priority mail, lanyard ring and all...


----------



## mossyoak (Jun 27, 2007)

tell that guy thanks a bunch, so theres no blood on my l1-s?


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 27, 2007)

Nope, even if there was, I'm sure he would've cleaned it off.


----------



## mossyoak (Jun 27, 2007)

that'd have been pretty cool. well i hope he gets better soon and that it leaves a wicked scar.


----------



## Valolammas (Jun 27, 2007)

Ow, that's got to hurt! I feel sorry for the poor guy, whoever it was...

I got my first knife when I was about 6 or 7. Took me less than 5 minutes to cut my fingers with it, but I haven't done it since. (Uh-oh, guess I shouldn't say that aloud, that's just asking for a cut.)


----------



## shrap (Jun 27, 2007)

KDOG3 said:


> Don't use a freshly sharpened Benchmade 154CM Mini Griptilian to try to pry



QFT.

I only needed to cut myself once to make sure I always know where the pointy end is going to end up...


----------



## carrot (Jun 27, 2007)

Ouch! This is why knives aren't pry bars... for your protection, not theirs.  Sorry that you had to learn the lesson the hard way. 

A PSA from myself: never throw your knife in the air and catch it, even if it's closed... it just might open. Bled like crazy and hurt like a b**** for three weeks.


----------



## Mad1 (Jun 27, 2007)

I had my factory sharp Spyerdco D'allara (spydie edge) on my lap, I stood up the knife fell open and hit the floor centermeters from my feet. I wouldnt like to have experienced pain like that.


----------



## Trashman (Jun 27, 2007)

KDOG, since this thread "may not not be about you," I guess it's perfectly fine to say it made me laugh! Excellent post! 

Yeah, I've mentioned it before regarding another Benchmade with 154cm, that their blades are scary sharp. This post is just another testament to that fact. The 154cm Benchmades are so sharp that it's just plain scary. I've not done anywhere near THAT kind of damage with my Benchmades (the one that "got me" is a Benchmite), but I've sliced my finger with it a few times and I never really knew the meaning of "a sharp knife," before then. To say it'll slice through flesh "like a hot knife through butter," isn't an exageration at all.


----------



## kitelights (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the laugh. On a serious note, hope there's no nerve damage.


----------



## JNewell (Jun 27, 2007)

Ouch. I've done less and had serious nerve deadness in some of my fingers, so I hope you're OK.

However, after reading all your posts about flashlights you've damaged while trying to take them apart and now this, I think we are going to find you a nice safe hobby, like doing crossword puzzles...but with crayons, not those dangerous sharp pencils...


----------



## jch79 (Jun 27, 2007)

JNewell said:


> ...but with crayons, not those dangerous sharp pencils...



I hope you're not joking there... pencils can be dangerous! Just take my word for it - I don't want to have to take a picture of my forehead - cause there's pencil lead in it! (Now there's a story I sure AIN'T tellin'!)

 john


----------



## TOOCOOL (Jun 27, 2007)

If only your friend had video recorded his little mistake :thumbsup:


----------



## nerdgineer (Jun 27, 2007)

More stories from a while back, most not as bad as yours, though...


----------



## cutlerylover (Jun 27, 2007)

ouch, well happens to the best of us...and I know I don't have to say this...but DONT PRY with a knife...knives are cutting tools...

on a side note, Im glad to hear your ok...check out the mini widgy thread in thsi section, seems like that would work better for you next time! Plus only $5!


----------



## Rayne (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, that looks like it hurt a lot! I'm glad to see your "friend" is okay now and recovering!


----------



## CLHC (Jun 28, 2007)

Any photos up close and personal before the trip to the hospital?

A friend of mine showed me pictures of his left severed index finger that he took using his cellular/mobile phone! Don't know how he remained that calm to do so be he managed.


----------



## mossyoak (Jun 28, 2007)

i believe the underlying moral of the story is. dont use a benchmade for prying, use a strider. it is a sharpened prybar after all. i love mine.


----------



## Sigman (Jun 28, 2007)

Entertaining narration for sure!! Glad you're (I mean your friend!) "on the mend"!!

That knife certainly has a history now, as well as character! I'll keep my eye out for it (hopefully not literally - don't need pics of such an incident!!) on eBay.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Jun 28, 2007)

Your "friend's" wife is all wrong! This could have been avoided by having MORE tools, like pliers or a prybar, so your "friend" wouldn't be using a pretty Benchmade for prying.

Ouch. Which hurt more: the thumb or the hospital bill?


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 28, 2007)

I know one idiot who stabbed himself in the thumb with an M-Tech stilleto while trying to cut off a thick plastic lanyard. 

What a dumb-***!


----------



## wmirag (Jun 28, 2007)

Seriously speaking: I hope you get well soon, man.


----------



## wmirag (Jun 28, 2007)

Since we're sharing stories in this thread, let me share an almost-story that aged me ten years in 1 second.

Like many of you, I pride myself on having and maintaining good tools, kitchen knives included. In fact there was a time I used to finish hone my kitchen knives on a buffing wheel charged with jeweler's rouge. My trick for guests was to throw a lemon into the air and cut it in half in mid-flight with my heavy duty ten-inch chef's knife. This thing would slice through the lemon like a laser, even the pits, and not make even a drop of juice.

So one day I'm alone in my kitchen cooking for the wife and family and using that same knife like any normal person would. I turn around to the stove and when I turn back, I see that my toddler had come in, picked up this viscious weapon *by the blade*, and was "helping me" by handing it to me!

Somehow, by the grace of God, I managed to calmly get it away from her before she sliced her hand to ribbons or dropped it and cut her foot clean off. Just telling the story now, 9 years later, makes me feel sick.

Back to the the thread topic - knives are sharp!

W.


----------



## The Shadow (Jun 28, 2007)

wmirag said:


> Just telling the story now, 9 years later, makes me feel sick.



Just reading your story was scary! Seriously glad to hear it didn't have a bad ending.

I think a lot of us "regular folk" aren't used to knives being that sharp. We've all poked or sliced something with a dulled blade that barely drew blood (if at all). This is a good lesson and a reminder to all of us.

I also think complacence is the most dangerous part of using any tool. I never hear of someone slicing off something with a brand new power tool - it's always the guy that's been working with it for years, who's real comfortable with it, that has the accident. You should see how careful I am around my table saw, unlike our Jr High School shop teacher who sliced off his fingers during class. I never forgot that lesson!

KDOG3 - Thanks for the PSA. I hope your recovery is speedy and full.


----------



## Mad1 (Jun 28, 2007)

The Shadow said:


> I think a lot of us "regular folk" aren't used to knives being that sharp. We've all poked or sliced something with a dulled blade that barely drew blood (if at all).



The thing is it's best to cut yourself with a sharp knife than a dull knife.
Better chance of it healing and a cleaner cut.

Then again a knife shouldnt be used as a pry bar. 

I think this is a good excuse to buy some of Peter Atwoods tools. :laughing:


----------



## hiluxxulih (Jun 28, 2007)

Reminds me of when I was taking off the cap of a bottle of pepsi with a knife I was thinking be careful just before the knife slipped and went accross the knuckle of my left pointer finger it hurt like h311 and bled even worse , oh how I wish I could still get pepsi in the glass bottle


----------



## RA40 (Jun 28, 2007)

OUCH!

Wife did similar last month. Slicing away with a 8" Shun santoku, she gave a moment of inattention on the onion and swish. I hear her yelling and I didn't know what to make of it. By the string of curse words coming from her mouth something bad occurred. When I get to the counter, there is blood on the cutting board and floor. The paper towel she's holding around her finger has a growing red patch. Uh-oh.

I didn't see a finger tip so I asked her how bad she cut herself. She un-wraps the paper towel and there is a flap still attached but bleeding at a constant pace. She wraps it up and I tell her to rinse it off before I dress it. She's all squishy face since the water makes it sting.  Seeing it clean, it was about 1" log and 3/8" deep...near bone was my estimate. I asked her if she wanted to go to the ER for some stitches. "*NO!*" 

Her bandage looked like "your friend's" when done.. It's healed now and she has some numbness in her finger tip and hyper-sensitivity at one location. Since the knife was quite sharp, it healed nicely...just a slim line where she was cut.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 28, 2007)

wmirag said:


> Since we're sharing stories in this thread, let me share an almost-story that aged me ten years in 1 second.
> 
> W.


 
If I have kids, I'm getting them a pair of Christmas bells to wear around their necks, when they start walking.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 28, 2007)

I sliced the middle of my left thumb when I was 12 shaving down a greenstick for a tent stake at summer camp. Same scenario, except sliced through the extensor tendon which resulted in a much longer cut by the hand surgeon, and three times as many sutures to repair it. Still not 100%. Thank God that wasn't a very sharp knife.


----------



## GRoLED (Jun 29, 2007)

OUCH! Sounds painful, reminds me or when my, er, friend last cut himself, although not nearly as badly.

Same knife, a mini Grip, fresh of the sharpmaker. I (sorry he) was showing off how sharp it was by slicing through business cards with a gentle 'swipe' motion.

Unfortunuatley he didn't seem to realise that as the stips of card go flying you need to move you fingers down.

The blade was stopped when it the bone of the left index finger. The worst bit was that it was through the nail too, cuts heal but it takes longer for the nail to grow out.

I know the meaning of 'scary' sharp now, as it took VERY little force to slice through flesh like it wasn't there.


----------



## RebelRAM (Jun 29, 2007)

I guess if you use a pocketknife and haven't cut yourself, you haven't been using pocketknives long enough. I find that most of my injuries were from really small folders. Within 5 minutes of getting my Spyderco Ladybug it bit me. I'm trying to remember the last incident I had. Maybe it was my Native and I think I just barely bumped the point of it with my finger. So for what it's worth, I seem to be safer with bigger knives. Or I'm more cautious with bigger knives. :thinking:


----------



## carbonmetrictree (Jun 30, 2007)

This

is




CLASSIC!

Hope all your fingers are still attached!


----------



## ringzero (Jul 1, 2007)

RebelRAM said:


> I guess if you use a pocketknife and haven't cut yourself, you haven't been using pocketknives long enough. I find that most of my injuries were from really small folders....Or I'm more cautious with bigger knives.





I very rarely cut myself - even counting slight nicks as cuts - with my pocket knives. Too many years to remember the last time for certain. I was taught as a child to be very cautious with knives and grew up carrying slipjoint pocket knives.

I think maybe people get over confident when using locking blade knives. I handle lockback and linerlock knives just as cautiously as slipjoint knives. I never trust that the locking mechanism will keep the blade open. Except for a real emergency, I will never use a blade to pry.

I've cut myself many times over the years, but it's usually been done with screwdrivers, pliers, saws, etc.

.


----------



## 65535 (Jul 1, 2007)

I've cut myself with my knives, but never done that much damage???

I really do hate it when you cut something and 10 minutes later you notice you have a blood trail, then you say when did that happen and for no reason it starts hurting, because you know it's cut. Sucks.


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Jul 1, 2007)

got mo some scars on my fingers aswell..not as scary as som of you guys! 

Reminds me of omne time when I was in junior boy scout. there was a older guy who was very proud of having three knives on him, and the rest of us (the younger ones) didnt have any. we played som game involving running around, and this kid (the older with the three knives) was up for the running part, he took a couple of steps, then stublmed and fell to the ground...
later that day the older boy wasnt so proud of having three knives on him anymore...one of them had found its way out of the sheath and located his n*t sack! OUTCH!


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 2, 2007)

I once had the privilege to get a look at my left kneecap through both jeans and skin after a slight mishap sharpening a Spanish trench knife sitting down. I was fourteen at the time and it taught me some lessons about just how sharp a knife can get with ceramic rods. My parents were not pleased, to say the least. My father actually smiled knowingly, but my mother threw a fit. That kind of knife somewhat resembles a kukri, so it has extreme cutting power.


----------



## mossyoak (Jul 2, 2007)

i got my L1-s, i got my L1-s, i got my L1-s. sorry just excited. thanks KDOG!!!


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 3, 2007)

mossyoak said:


> i got my L1-s, i got my L1-s, i got my L1-s. sorry just excited. thanks KDOG!!!


 
If you grab it too quickly and cut yourself..... we're all gonna laugh.


----------



## mossyoak (Jul 3, 2007)

it would be just my luck.


----------



## guntotin_fool (Jul 8, 2007)

I used to do more general carpentry before I specialized more in trim work and furniture and I had taken a class in timber framing, AKA post and beam construction and I had found a wonderful old Stanley Chisel from about 1920 that was a socket end and was about 3 inches wide, maybe 18 inches long to the socket and used a turned wooden shaft as a handle that fit into the socket with a crush fit. similar to this. http://www.woodcraft.com/images/family/web247big.jpg

Well, instructor sees my Chisel and wonders if he could try it, he commented on the heft and sharpness and the ease with which it cleanly trimmed up end-grain white oak. After a few minutes of working with it he stood up and sort hunched and relaxed his shoulders, like one does after a period of concentration. The problem was he was holding the Chisel by the wooden handle, not the socket as one learns to do, Luckily for the edge of my chisel, the blade which free fell sharp edge down did not hit the concrete workshop floor, Unfortunately for him, it neatly fit behind his steel toe of his boot, and his outside metatarsal and managed to remove his little toe with near surgical precision. They reattached the toe but he was out of work for a few months.


----------



## yuandrew (Jul 9, 2007)

^For some reason; I pronounced his screen name as "*guillotine*_fool" instead of "gun-toting fool" when I read his story. 

I've had some knife accidents before mostly with cuts on my thumb. I was once playing with my Uncle's Leatherman Micra and somehow managed to slice my thumb just enough to split the skin but not enough to draw blood. Even though no blood was drawn, it still didn't feel comfortable for me.

A long time ago, I was using one of my dad's Xacto knives for a crafts project I was working on. I was carving some cardboard and plastic and placed the knife on the work bench. Well, it rolled off and landed point side down on the vinyl tile in the garage/laundry area where I was working and stayed upright with end of the blade stuck into the vinyl floor. The scary part was my right foot was right next to where it landed; good thing it was not 2 and a half inches more to the left. Later that day though, I managed to "prick" my middle finger while carving up a piece of cardboard I was holding in my other hand.

Not knife related but similar; I had my dashboard taken apart since I was replacing some bulbs in the instrument panel and dropped a screw which fell into a hard to reach place below the steering column. I reached up under dash to see if I could get it and there was the edge of some sheet metal on the bottom of the steering column that I just happened to run my fingers along. Ended up with a nice cut going across my index, middle, and ring fingers which lined up with each other and myself saying "Who took a DMT diamond sharpener to that!"

A very dumb cut I had was when I decided to modify a Nerf gun which belonged to my friend's younger brother so he could shoot airsoft bbs out of it. I was drilling a hole in a small, round plastic part while holding it in one hand and the drill bit happened to suddenly go through the part and put a wicked gash on my left hand under the index finger. Some cleanup and a bandage later, I figured it was not a good idea to be holding something that was being drilled and set the next piece of plastic to be worked down before drilling it. Well, this time I "drilled" a hole in the top of the dining room table when the bit suddenly went through.


----------



## guntotin_fool (Jul 12, 2007)

working in the trades and before that spending sometime in Central America, it's pretty much a given that i have seen some pretty dramatic oop's and other sharpthing injuries. 

That was the one where another's momentary lapse of common sense ended up in a something pretty darn painful that included something of mine, as usually I never loan out tools or sharps.

After seeing several nail injuries from power nailers, one severed finger from a power-washer, a traumatic amputation at the elbow, one six story fall(non fatal, but not on my crew either) and several others from a lot less high, one interface of Skilsaw with lower abdomen and upper leg, one example of what 14.7KV in a wet environment will do to a careless guy who drank his lunch, several pretty bad slices from tin work, a compound fracture of a femur and tib/fib on the same leg from a misstep on metal scaffolding and the newbie who tried to hand feed a small block of wood into a wood shaper despite being told not to touch the machinery until I had trained him, I am pretty much not phased anymore by the sight of blood. I used to keep pictures of some of the injuries in my glove box to show newb's who thought they knew everything and wondered why we were so concerned about training in people to do it our way, but I gave up after they just quit listening. Now I pretty much only hire people who have been in the trades long enough to know better.


----------



## daloosh (Jul 12, 2007)

Glad you are OK, prayers for a full and speedy recovery!

Of course I have a prybaby, miniature screwdrivers, a prybar, a small Stanley wonder tool, a Leatherman Wave, but how can you resist using the knife that is right there to pry with?!?!?

Just two weeks ago I was playing with a new knife (a Razel) and doing some light food prep in the kitchen, "honey, please come take a picture of me cutting these vegetables." "thanks, how about this angle, and this side, and OWWW!" as I make a nice surgical incision in my finger.

C'est la vie!
daloosh


----------



## Chronos (Jul 14, 2007)

Many years ago a little keiki (kid in Hawai'ian) found a beautiful piece of lava glass. It looked almost like a shiny, black leaf. Imagine his pride when he took it home washed it in the kitchen sink to clear off all the dirt and mud, and it started looking like a shiny black jewel. So he carefully dried it off, then turned to grab a paper towel and managed to bump his forearm across a sharp edge. He turns back to the lava glass to see a puddle of blood on the floor! Uh, yeah, the lava glass was razor sharp and the poor little tyke (six or seven at the time) did what he could to stem the bleeding and clean up the mess without his parents finding out. His mom came in the kitchen, saw the bloody mess, and ran the tyke to the ER. Sometime later (and after many butterfly bandages) that evening the lava glass disappeared from the house... 

kdog3, hope you recuperate fully! Yikes!!!


----------



## Metatron (Sep 29, 2009)

well, i pride myself of my sharpening capabilities and super quick reflexes, but the outcome wasnt good!
i EDC a mini grip and i shave with it as well, just because i can:naughty:
anyway, whilst rigging up some equipment from the back of my ute i bumped the knife and it began falling to the ground and there was no way in hell i was going to let its blade get nicked by the fall, so i grabbed at it only to find my thumb hit the ground instead:mecry:

lesson well learnt.


----------



## stockae92 (Sep 29, 2009)

ouch! scary stuff. hope "that guy" a speedy recovery

i "know a guy" that get "his" finger cut pretty good when cleaning a blade 

no stitches but that was quite a painful experience "i heard"


----------



## chmsam (Sep 30, 2009)

As has been stated in other knife "oopsie" threads, I also "know a guy." He cut his thumb drawing a new knife out of a sheath. Of course he did it in front of his wife causing the usual "roll of the eyes" look. Better yet, he did it twice. 

This stuff really is the definition of adding insult to injury. Fortunately when poop happens we (usually) heal up pretty quickly.

I've carried and worked with knives of all sizes daily for over 45 years so trust me when I say that it is always a good idea to remember that Murphy's Law says that knives are always sharper than your thumb and that they always have the sharp bits pointed towards you.


----------



## sygyzy (Sep 30, 2009)

I am sorry that happened to you. I cut myself a few years ago with a kitchen knife but it was nothing compared to what you described.

By the way, this is the funniest thing I read all day.


----------



## powernoodle (Sep 30, 2009)

I just got some stitches just yesterday from jamming a Spydie Military in the back of my hand.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2009)

*Somebody* severed *their* Thenar space a couple week ago while separating frozen chips. You could see the pretty blue lines inside you hand.:green:


----------



## Gatsby (Oct 1, 2009)

This entire thread is like one giant wince... :green:

I think anyone who uses a knife has gotten a cut at some point. I vividly recall my first pocketknife and my uncle going over safe handling again and again. By and large I've been lucky (note I'm not saying I haven't done some stupid things despite that early head pounding) and not had anything as bad as that cut.

My not that bad a cut but idiotic Bart Simpson moment came from drying off the SAK spartan I keep at my desk for cutting apples and other food during lunch/snacks. I keep it pretty sharp and after a good washing I was wiping it clean with a paper towel and applied too much pressure cleanly slicing my left hand pointer finger. Not a terrible cut but enought to smart and bleed like heck. The worst part was I did the exact same thing about 2 weeks later.

Sometimes it takes men an extra turn to figure things out... :sigh:


----------



## brucec (Oct 1, 2009)

A former girlfriend of mine cut her toe to the bone on the edge of my snowboard while rushing to answer the telephone. Actually, it wasn't really a cut but more of a scraping of the flesh to the bone. I was still sleeping in the other room and heard her whimper "I'm bleeding", which in my half-awake state I mistook as "I'm leaving". So I asked her where she was going. A few times. After no reply, I checked out the other room and she was softly crying while holding her foot. 4 stitches on a tiny pinky toe and from that day onwards, we always kept the snowboards in their bags at home.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 1, 2009)

This is a Scary Thread, and makes me go

:eeksign:


BTW . . . .

Just last weekend, i was thinking about getting
a couple of nice *PocketKnives* for my 8-year-old nephews.



NeverMind ! ! !


_


----------



## Illum (Oct 1, 2009)

BIGIRON said:


> I heard about this guy who dropped a Gerber fighter on his bare foot (pointy end down) while practicing some "shifts". Boy, was he dumb.....



been there, kershaw blackout, didn't hit bone, but it hit something that required alot of paper towels to clean up:shakehead


Knives are not for prying, why tf do people not understand that?:shakehead


----------



## moses (Oct 2, 2009)

Owwwwwwww!! I'm cringing even though this thread is 3 pages deep. Hope you recover quickly.

Moses

ps: PM me with your listings when your knives hit ebay....


----------



## MarNav1 (Oct 2, 2009)

Reminds me of when I worked at the resturant, first job back in the early 80's. Was pushing some trash bags down in the dumpster and there was a can lid inside one of them. Cut between the thumb and first finger right below the knuckle. Bled quite a bit and required stitches. Never did hurt much though, but the first two fingers were mostly numb for a year or two. And those dang L1 clips, I haven't found anything that works well removing them. Extra careful!


----------



## ICUDoc (Oct 2, 2009)

While I was a resident on secondment up the coast my wife back at home dropped one of my kitchen knives. I had the OLD Globals and kept them really sharp. Anyhow my wife calls me at 10pm to tell me her big toe is wide open and gushing blood. . I'm 10 hrs drive away so I call her mother who goes over to find my wife crawling around with the two babies and a trail of blood through the house. Mother-in-law faints. My wife calls an ambulance who takes EVERYONE in the house to the hospital. I found out the next morning and couldn't decide whether to laugh or cry. All turned out OK. 'Hope it's the same for all you guys!!!


----------



## PaMtnBkr (Oct 22, 2009)

I got a brand new Uncle Henry fillet knife one year and it was a razor right out of the blister pack. Buddy of mine wanted to see it, I tell him it is extremely sharp, he tries to flick a hair off the back of his hand, ends up taking out a nice little scallop along w/the hair! We all laughed of course! Sure hated losing that knife. It was a beautiful fish filleter!


----------

